# Sound volume randomly drops



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got a bit of a problem here....randomly, the sound volume for my programs will drop (e.g. my music player, any games i am running, etc). 

No actual change in the windows volume control, or any volume control is done....the sound output just drops. Only way to fix it seems to be to restart the affected programs (e.g. my music player). 

There doesn't appear to be any pattern to it, it just happens randomly. 

Any ideas what is causing this?

Laptop is a Lenovo Y460P btw. Onboard sound, latest sound drivers.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Question2 :wave:

Windows 7 automatically lowers speaker volume when it detects communication activity . You can turn this off though.

Navigate to:
Control Panel --> Hardware and Sound --> Sound --> Audio properties --> Communications tab

Select Do Nothing from the dropdown box. Apply & OK










Post back. :smile:


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, but why would it be triggering when my PC isn't getting any phone calls?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I had this problem on a computer I was working on and it was caused by a malware infection. Due to forum rules we cannot assist or comment on virus removal here. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help *and do those things and post in that section of the forum.


----------

